# MacOS X - Programm als Admin starten



## Guest (29. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

ich muss mein Programm mit Admin Rechten starten damit alle Komponenten funktionieren. Doch wie kann ich unter MacOS X diesen Authentisierungsdialog anfordern? Also dieser Dialog, bei dem der Nutzer aufgefordert wird, das admin Kennwort einzugeben.


----------



## Wildcard (29. Mrz 2008)

Ich bin nicht wirklich ein Mac Experte, aber da Mac OS AFAIK auch sudo verwendet, würde ich mal tippen, das es ähnlich zu diversen Linux Varianten ein grafisches Frontend für sudo gibt (Bei Gnome zB gksudo).


----------



## Guest (29. Mrz 2008)

Per


> sudo java -jar MyApp.jar


kann ich das Programm mit Adminrechten starten. Aber wie rufe ich aus meiner Anwendung diese grafische Repräsentation von sudo, also bsp. gksudo auf?

Wie macht man das unter Linux mit gksudo?[/code]


----------



## HoaX (29. Mrz 2008)

so wie es der name schon nahelegt einfach "sudo" durch "gksudo" ersetzen?!


----------



## Gast (29. Mrz 2008)

Verstehe ich nicht. Ich will das Programm ja nicht von der Kommandozeile aus starten, sondern durch einen Doppelklick. Wie bringe ich meinem Programm bei, dass es sich beim Starten Adminrechte besorgen soll?


----------



## HoaX (29. Mrz 2008)

ahso: garnicht


----------



## Gast (30. Mrz 2008)

Gar nicht bedeutet also, dass Apple/SUN es verschlafen hat, in Java eine Funktion einzubauen, die beim Betriebssystem nach Adminrechten fragt?


----------



## Wildcard (30. Mrz 2008)

Erstmal solltest du wissen wie die Rechteverwaltung mit Mac OS überhaupt funktioniert.
Bei Linux ist es beispielsweise die Art wie man die Anwendung startet, oder auch setuid.
Bei Vista unter anderem ein XML Descriptor.
Mac OS, weiß ich nicht, finde es heraus.
Soetwas kann man in die Java Standard Bibliothek nicht einbauen, da nicht jedes Betriebssystem soetwas überhaupt erlaubt (gibt es überhaupt eines?).


----------

